# Eight Years Ago Tonight



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Eight years ago tonight we met for the first time. 
Eight years ago tonight I pushed you away "I don't want a wee wee".
Eight years ago tonight I begged you to leave me alone. A female is what I want.
Eight years ago tonight you repeatedly returned the ball to me.
Eight years ago tonight you passed every test.
Eight years ago tonight curled in my lap. 
Eight years ago tonight you looked into my eyes, confident that "we" were meant to be a team.
Eight years ago tonight you did not give up. 
Eight years ago tonight you charmed your way into my heart.

It took me two days to give into your plight. 
It took me two days to break down and agree with you, for the first of many times. 
It took me two days to accept your terms. 
It took me two days to see your point of view. 
It took me two days to realize that there was more to you than the "wee wee" that I didn't want. 
It took me two days to figure out that you were right and I was wrong. 
It took me two days to fall in love with the black dog with the floppy ears and the wee wee. 


Once I gave in I began to see what you were telling me, eight years ago tonight. 
You were everything I was looking for and more than I could ever dream!
You learned with ease the puppy basics. 
You became my "demo dog" in just a few short months for puppies and adults. 
You took to search training the same as everything else, excelling in a short period of time. 
You charmed your way into my life. 
You charmed your way into the lives of many others. 
You proved to me time and again, that there was no other choice for me, eight years ago tonight. 

Through the years you taught me so much and it all began eight years ago tonight. 
You taught me to work as a team. 
You taught me to stand for what I know was right even when it was hard to do. 
You taught me all about unconditional love. 
You taught me with Tika and with me, that true friends can be made in an instant and last for a lifetime.
You taught me that people matter, young or old, "normal" or "challenged" you were always patient, kind, gentle and understanding. If only humans could be more like you the world would be a far better place. 
You taught me that you can be as serious as any dog, the day you found the "bad guy" for the Sheriff. 
You taught me by example that young people can make mistakes, but forgiveness can be found by burying a regretful face into a maneful of black fur. I will never forget that hug between you and that teen after he was found. It spoke volumes of your character and your heart. 
You taught me about devotion, honor and valor that fateful September day in 2001. Another day I will always remember not only what the world saw that terrible day but what YOU showed me the day after. 
You taught me how to move on to new things when it meant giving up something we loved to do.
You taught me that an older dog CAN learn a new trick and you made it entertaining the first time you met the sheep. 
You taught me so much more in the short time we had. And it all began eight years ago tonight.

It was less than a year ago, the time I noticed you miss your first step. Was it the snow, the ice, or did you tweek your back, your leg or your foot? As time passed by more steps were missed. The visit to the Vet in April I feared the results. Two weeks later my fears were confirmed. The Flash test was positive and the other tests proved so too. You have DM. At first we cried together and we stumbled together. We tried to do things right and it just made it worse. We worked through the fire and indeed you were improving. Again you taught me about perseverance and determination. It seemed all of a sudden you were struggling to walk. My first thought was that DM had fought back trying to win another round. Another trip to the vet and I found it could get worse, so much worse. The last two weeks were bitter-sweet. Your time with me was coming to an end. Your body had been attacked. Your spirit was still strong but your body was losing this fight. "There is nothing that can be done" were the dreaded words I had heard. "It is most likely cancer" is what the doctor said. If it were only DM I would still have you here to celebrate our anniversary of eight years ago tonight.

God made you so awesome He could only part with you for a brief time. I am honored that He allowed that brief time to be with me before he called you back to Him. Just five weeks ago tonight. 

Unlike the others that have gone before, I highly doubt you are waiting for me by the bridge. I know you are swimming in the warmth of the water right next to or under the Bridge. You are watching over the "lost" and caring for the less fortunate ones. When it is my time, I know I will be greeted by the jet black dog with the sopping wet coat, running as effortlessly as he did in his youth! Eight years ago tonight, I met an awesome dog. Five weeks ago tonight, I lost a dear friend. 

Rest in peace Phoenix. May you always find what you are looking for; run effortlessly in the grass; love unconditionally and swim whenever you want. I love you my dear friend, that I met eight years ago tonight.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Such a heartfelt tribute. They are never with us long enough. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

That's so beautiful!!!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

He'll be all right, and at the bridge when you get there!

They teach us SO much, I've often wondered if preachers who claim
they talk with God weren't simply dyslexic.

of all the things they've taught me, the simplest truth is to

<span style="color: #CC33CC">Enjoy This Day!</span>


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh my..I can barely type through the tears...Your words are such a wonderful tribute to your dear friend. I just lost my Joshua on September 24th and the wound is till fresh. I feel your pain. Hang in there....


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

What a touching tribute.. rest in peace buddy...








No matter how much fun he's having up there right now... he's always with you too.. and will always be your guardian.


----------



## LisaIda (Jun 23, 2006)

What a beautiful and loving tribute to such handsome boy. 

Not only were you lucky to have him but he was so very lucky to have had such a wonderfule, caring human who taught HIM so much.

Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened.

Run Free Phoenix


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute, for such a beautiful boy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

my heart aches for you. we never have them long enough. many blessings.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

You've made me laugh and cry all in the same morning. Hugs to you. May Phoenix be running through the water and laying in the sun. That should warm your heart.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

That is incredibly beautiful, for a beautiful soul. I know he is waiting and proud of all you have shared. Enjoy the bridge beautiful Phoenix, untill you meet again.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

God speed,Phoenix, may you rest in peace.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy he was.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I am so deeply sorry. I am at a loss for words right now, but please know that you are in my thoughts.

Your tribute is the most beautiful I have ever read. Rest well handsome boy.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

A truly beautiful and moving tribute to a wonderful companion - it brought tears to my eyes and a lump to my throat.

Hugs to you on the loss of your gorgeous black GSD Phoenix.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a moving tribute to your wonderful and beautiful boy. 








Run free at the Bridge Phoenix.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a handsome boy. I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I almost made it half way through before the tears came.







What a wonderful tribute to a loving friend. My heart truly goes out to you for the loss of your beautiful boy. RIP Phoenix.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

what an awesome tribute







for such an handsome guy. rest in peace Phoenix


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

What a warm and loving tribute to a great dog. I am so glad you heard what he was telling you eight years ago. 

I know you have a heavy heart, but as time goes on it will be lightened by all those wonderful memories you shared with us.

RIP Phoenix -







a good and loved dog.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I didn't even have to read this again to start crying. I really feel fortunate I was able to meet Nyx and see him at his best--working! I've always loved hearing stories about him. He is missed by all who knew him well and he'll never be forgotten.

RIP Phoenix, my friend.


----------



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

These sweet babies worm their way into our hearts. Your tribute to Phoenix is beautiful.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry, Phoenix was such a gorgeous baby. RIP


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Phoenix.. RIP sweetheart


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

A brilliant tribute to a marvelous dog; thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

A noble tribute to a dog who's every fiber of his being shined nobility. Wonderful words, great pictures, fantastic dog. You were blessed indeed.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Ruq, I've expressed my sorrow to you through other ways, but I did want to leave a final message here also. I always enjoyed hearing the stories and looking at the pictures of this great guy. The love that was between the two of you was so very plain to see. I hope the raw pain is starting to heal and that you are finding comfort in all the wonderful memories. 

Goodby sweet Phoenix and 
RIP beautiful soul.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I Wish it was just losing "a dog', losing "a pet" instead of losing a piece of your heart & soul.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I struggled with tears as well when reading your tribute.

He was a beautiful boy and your tribute to him was wonderful.

RIP Phoenix

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, Gosh Ruq, I'm so sorry. I've been away from computers forever it seems. Your tribute is beautiful. I'm still trying to see through the tears. Pheonix was a great dog indeed! Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It has been one year since you left us. We ALL still think of you and miss you more than words can describe. We hope you are enjoying God's swimming hole. Still love ya, Nyx!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

That tribute touched my heart. He must have been one special dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So sorry again Ruq. Wish there was more to say-how lucky though that a dog has someone thinking of him still-he was blessed.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

What a heartfelt tribute! I can definately tell how much you love and miss him. He was so beautiful. Sorry for your loss.


----------

